#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Δόμηση εκτός σχεδίου και εντός αρχαιολογικού χώρου

## markos77

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι είμαι ένα νέο μέλος στην παρέα, και θα ήθελα την άποψη σας στο εξής θέμα:

Αγροτεμάχιο εκτάσεως 4500τ.μ. περίπου εκτός σχεδίου, το οποίο όμως ευρίσκεται εντός αρχαιολογικής ζώνης.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση το αγροτεμάχιο αυτό να είναι οικοδομήσιμο?

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί δεν θέτεις επισήμως, έγγραφο ερώτημα στην αρμόδια πολεοδομία;

----------


## markos77

Οκ. 
Αυτό θα κάνω.

----------

